# Anyone for a drink?



## Gweb (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Gavin, I moved to Ravenna from the UK about 3 months ago and despite my best efforts to not contact expats(in the vain attempt to learn Italian quicker) i'm afraid i am now conceeding that i need a good conversation and a few drinks with someone like minded.

So if You are in the Ravenna/Bologna area and in the mood to have a few drinks and a laugh with a fellow expat let me know.

I'm a 31 yr old male, just looking for some fun/conversation etc..

Gav.


----------



## JohnD63 (Nov 19, 2009)

If your in the area Gav, look us up. I know a really great Pizzaria not far. We're just outside Bologna, 15 mins from the Ducati factory and 5 mins from lambourghini.


----------

